# A collection of useful <Rw,R,U> parity algorithms for 4x4x4



## Robert-Y (Dec 23, 2013)

I did not really find any of these algorithms. But this is how I found them:
1. I took a long list of 4x4x4 parity algs created by Kare Krig. They can be found here: http://apelgam.se/Rubik/4x4parity/
2. I pasted every alg into http://alglister.whocouldthat.be/ (created by Justin Jaffray upon personal request). It sorts all the algorithms out in QTM.
3. Then I took every short alg and tried all of them out including their mirrors, inverses, AND mirror inverses. 
4. Then I was left with these algs which I feel are worth learning. I did not bother searching through any of the algorithms that affect more than one F2L slot because it's difficult to detect OLL parity for me before that point.

I have sorted the algs out by how much they affect F2L, from the least to the most.


Please let me know if I have made any mistakes and happy learning!

Flips one edge:

Algorithm and length (QTM)EffectRw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' R' Rw' U2 R2 U' Rw' U' R' Rw2 U' Rw' U Rw' (24)
Flips UF, antisune affect on corners
Rw' U Rw' U' Rw2 R' U' Rw' U' R2 U2 R' Rw' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (24)
Flips UR, antisune effect on corners
Rw' U Rw' U' Rw2 R' U' Rw' U' R U2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (22)
Flips UF, shoots DFR to RBU
Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 R U' Rw' U' Rw2 R' U' Rw' U Rw' (22)
Flips UF, shoots DBR to FRU
Rw' U2 Rw2 U' Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U Rw2' U2 Rw2 R U' R' U Rw (25)
Flips UB, brings out BR pairRw U2 Rw2 U Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U' Rw2 U2 R' Rw2 U R U' Rw' (25)Flips UF, brings out FR pair
Rw' U' R U R' Rw2 U2 Rw2' U' Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U Rw2' U2 Rw (25)Flips UR, affects BR pairRw U R' U' R Rw2' U2 Rw2 U Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U' Rw2 U2 Rw' (25)
Flips UR, affect FR pair



Flips three edges:

Algorithm and length (QTM)EffectRw' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 r U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw' (28)Flips UF,UR,UB, (Pure!)Rw' U R U2 R' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 R Rw' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 Rw' (25)Flips UF,UR,UB, twists DFRRw U2 R U R' U2 R U R' Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw U R U2 R' U' Rw (25)Flips UF,UL,UB, twists DFRRw' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' R' U2 R U Rw' (25)Flips UF,UL,UB, twists DBRRw U' R' U2 R U Rw U2 Rw U2 R' Rw U R U2 R' U R U2 Rw (25)Flips UF,UR,UB, twists DBRRw' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' R' U2 R U Rw' (25)Flips UF,UL,UB, shoots DFR to UFRRw' U R U2 R' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' Rw' (25)Flips UF,UR,UB, shoots DBR to RFU


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the work. I think this process would have been easier if you would have searched first, because I already sorted ALL of Kåre's algorithms almost exactly 1 year ago, here. (You could have just created the mirrors and inverses from them, but oh well ).

Anyway, since you like 1 F3L slot algorithms, out of curiosity, how do the following slice algorithms that I found compare in speed?
r' U R U2 R' U' r' U2 r' U2 r' U' R U2 R' U r' (21,17)
l' U' R U2 R' U l' U2 l' U2 l' U R U2 R' U' l' (21,17)

(Just in case you haven't seen the wiki page, I also found r' U2 F' U2 F U2 r' U2 r' U2 r' F' U2 F r' (21,15) and l U2 F' U2 F U2 l U2 l U2 l F' U2 F l (21,15) as well, and qqwref used one of them for solving very large cubes at one time...I'm not sure if he still uses them).

From the same idea, I created this alg r' U' R U' r U2 r U2 r U' R' U' r', but unfortunately, it doesn't preserve the centers, but almost. 

Lastly, what do you think of these two algs as far as speed goes (I know they destroy more than 1 F3L slot, but I am just curious)?
Rw' U R' U2 R U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' R U2 R' U Rw' (21, 17)
Rw' U' L' U2 L U Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U L' U2 L U' Rw' (21,17)
Would you recommend these to Petrus solvers?

EDIT:
That website you used isn't entirely reliable, as it counts Uw Lw' Uw' l' Uw Lw Fw' Lw2 Uw' l' Uw Lw' L' Fw Uw' as 21 qtm, when it's 18.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 23, 2013)

cmowla said:


> Thanks for the work. I think this process would have been easier if you would have searched first, because I already sorted ALL of Kåre's algorithms almost exactly 1 year ago, here. (You could have just created the mirrors and inverses from them, but oh well ).


I actually did see that list but for some reason, I thought some algs were missing in that list, but now I think I was probably mistaken.



> Anyway, since you like 1 F3L slot algorithms, out of curiosity, how do the following slice algorithms that I found compare in speed?
> r' U R U2 R' U' r' U2 r' U2 r' U' R U2 R' U r' (21,17)
> l' U' R U2 R' U l' U2 l' U2 l' U R U2 R' U' l' (21,17)
> 
> (Just in case you haven't seen the wiki page, I also found r' U2 F' U2 F U2 r' U2 r' U2 r' F' U2 F r' (21,15) and l U2 F' U2 F U2 l U2 l U2 l F' U2 F l (21,15) as well, and qqwref used one of them for solving very large cubes at one time...I'm not sure if he still uses them).


They're pretty cool, I think they're probably worth learning too.



> From the same idea, I created this alg r' U' R U' r U2 r U2 r U' R' U' r', but unfortunately, it doesn't preserve the centers, but almost.


Is there a way to alter this slightly to preserve centres without paying too many moves?



> Lastly, what do you think of these two algs as far as speed goes (I know they destroy more than 1 F3L slot, but I am just curious)?
> Rw' U R' U2 R U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' R U2 R' U Rw' (21, 17)
> Rw' U' L' U2 L U Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U L' U2 L U' Rw' (21,17)
> Would you recommend these to Petrus solvers?


I probably would but obviously it depends on how decent their parity recognition is.



> EDIT:
> That website you used isn't entirely reliable, as it counts Uw Lw' Uw' l' Uw Lw Fw' Lw2 Uw' l' Uw Lw' L' Fw Uw' as 21 qtm, when it's 18.


Thanks, I've told Justin about it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is Sameer showing off the potential of 2 of the listed algorithms.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll have a look at this from the point of view of OLL parity hacks. I've been using the first 1-flip alg for a while now, except as:
Rw' U2' Rw' U2 *Rw3* U' R' Rw' U2 R2 U' Rw' U' R' Rw2 U' Rw' U Rw'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 23, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Is there a way to alter this slightly to preserve centres without paying too many moves?


Unfortunately, I don't believe so. I have looked at this from 4 different angles, and it seems that the 17 stm move algs in <U,R,r> that I already found are superior to the results I got from this.


Spoiler: Results



[Route 1] We can add conjugates and get a 17 stm algorithm, but we need to use S moves.
[r2 S' r2: r' U' R U' r U2 r U2 r U' R' U' r']
[r2 S r2: r' U' R U' r U2 r U2 r U' R' U' r']
(These two algorithms are in the wiki).

[Route 2] We can insert an interior piece in <U2,r> which swaps 3 1x2 blocks in slice r, merge that with all existing <U2,r> moves, and use CubeExplorer to find the optimal <U2,r> solution, but doing so makes a (31,21) solution.
r' U' R U' 
U2 r2 U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 r2 U2
U' R' U' r'
= r' U' R U r2 U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 r2 U R' U' r'
But this is exactly the same as an algorithm I already have in the wiki:
(r' U' R U r)(r U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 r)(r U R' U' r'), where the middle piece is the center preserving checkerboard 2-gen alg.

[Route 3] We can obviously just add moves to the end to restore centers, but it's ugly:
(r' U' R U' r U2 r U2 r U' R' U' r') (U2 x r2 u2 r2 u2 x')

[Route 4]
If we remove the R moves from this alg, we have a non-visually pure checkerboard 4-cycle in U.
r' U' U' r U2 r U2 r U' U' r'
You've probably seen this before, and probably what's coming to mind now is what if we split some two U2 moves is our beloved <U,r> algorithm for the checkerboard case, r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r', and insert R moves in between. We would get a 17 stm algorithm, but I have tried all possibilities and none of them are dedge preserving algorithms.


I also found a (21,15) <U, Rw, R> algorithm of a similar effect to my (15,13) slice turn algorithm:
Rw' U2 Rw2 U Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U Rw2 U R2 U Rw
(I just took out some moves from one of Kåre's algorithms to make it), but again, I don't see any promises.


I wonder, how fast can Sameer do my pure 3 flip double parity alg?
Rw' U2 r U2 Rw' x' U2 r' U' R' U' Rw' U2 Rw U R U' Rw R U2 x (24 sqtm,19 stm)

EDIT:
Just in case anyone wants to know how I found that 3 flip by hand, here's its decomposition (it's like a derivation if you start with the commutator and then add the remaining pieces...you factor in the x cube rotation last):
[x' U2 R2: [r': [U2, U' R' U' Rw'] ] U2 Rw2 [Rw' F2: r'] U2 R2]'


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 26, 2013)

cubizh found these:

(y) Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw U R' U' R' (U)
(y) R' U' R' U Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw (U)
R' U Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw U R' (U')

They also work on odd number cubes! (They will preserve +centres if they are all solved)


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 26, 2013)

That's a great idea, I'll try these out.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> cubizh found these:
> 
> (y') Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw U R' U' R' (U)
> (y' R' U' R' U Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw (U)
> ...


They are neat and all, but don't you think the alg I found by hand around 2 years ago is better?
(Rw' U R U Lw' U2 Rw' U2) r2 (U2 Rw U2 Lw U' R' U' Rw)

It also works on odd cube sizes as well as every wing edge orbit of all cube sizes > 3.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not sure I haven't learnt nor tested them yet.

Yours is easier to learn probably but I think cubizh's algs might be better since I can almost do them without regripping much.

However you can modify yours slightly to make it a bit better I think:
Mirror the algorithm along the "S plane":

(Rw U' R' U' Lw U2 Rw U2) r2 (U2 Rw' U2 Lw' U R U Rw')

Now just convert it to <Rw,R,U,B>:

(Rw U' R' U' Rw B2) (Rw B2 r2 B2 Rw') (B2 Rw' U R U Rw')

Which is a bit nicer I think 

Thanks for sharing again!

I should look at that wiki page of parity algs more


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> cubizh found these:
> 
> (y') Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw U R' U' R' (U)
> (y' R' U' R' U Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw (U)
> ...



Rw U Rw' R U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw' R U Rw U R' U' R' is nearly regripless o_____O

I wonder if he could find similarly cool algs for the O perms?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 27, 2013)

He's trying 

It'll take some time I think. Hopefully there'll be some results tomorrow?

You can try this for now: R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U Rw

I think you can understand how I created that^


----------



## cubizh (Dec 27, 2013)

W Perm





R2 U R' U' R2 U R U Rw2 U2 R' Rw U2 R' Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2
R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' Rw2 U2 R' Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2
R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' Rw2 U2 R' Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2

New algs (Jan 2nd):

R2 U' R' U' R U2 Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' R Rw' U R Rw
Rw R U Rw' R U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw' R U Rw U2 R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 27, 2013)

^I just want to say, I forgot to tell cubizh to search in qtm, so that's why these algs are long. He'll research this case again in qtm, hopefully there'll be better algs


----------



## cubizh (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a small update on this O perm, since it's taking a very long time:





Rw2 U R2 U R U' R U Rw U R' Rw2 U2 R Rw2 U2 R' Rw2 U Rw' U2 Rw2 U'
Rw2 U R2 U R U' R' U R Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U' R U R' U2 Rw2 U'
Rw2 U R2 U R U' R' U R Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U' R U R' U2 Rw2 U'
Rw2 U2 Rw' U R' Rw2 U2 R Rw2 U2 R' Rw2 U Rw U R U' R U R2 U Rw2 U'
Rw2 U2 R' U R U' Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 R Rw U R' U' R U R2 U Rw2 U'
Rw2 U2 R' U R U' Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 R Rw' U R' U' R U R2 U Rw2 U'
Rw2 U' R' U' R U R U' Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 R U' R U R2 Rw2 U'
Rw2 U' R' U' R U R U' Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R U' R U R2 Rw2 U'
R U2 R U R' Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 R2 Rw2 U R2 U' R' U' R2
R U2 R U R' Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R2 Rw2 U R2 U' R' U' R2
R U' R' Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 R2 Rw2 U R U R U' R' U' R2
R U' R' Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R2 Rw2 U R U R U' R' U' R2
R2 Rw2 U R U' R U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U' R U R U' R' U' Rw2 U'
R2 Rw2 U R U' R U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U' R U R U' R' U' Rw2 U'
R2 Rw2 U R2 Rw2 U R2 U' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Rw U' Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2 U Rw' U' R2
R2 Rw2 U R2 Rw2 U R2 U' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2 U Rw U' R2

*More algs found (Jan 2nd):*

R2 U' Rw U Rw2 U R2 U' Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' R2 U R2 Rw2 U R2 Rw2
R2 U' Rw' U Rw2 U R2 U' Rw2 U' Rw U' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' R2 U R2 Rw2 U R2 Rw2
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 R' Rw2 U' R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R' Rw2 U' R
R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 R' Rw2 U R U2 R
R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R' Rw2 U R U2 R


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 31, 2013)

(Rw' R2 U' R' U R' Rw U' R U2' R' U' R' Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U') (Rw U Rw' F')

Breakdown:
3 wing cycle: (Rw' R2 U' R' U R' Rw U' R U R')
Another 3 wing cycle: (R U R' U' R' Rw U R U' Rw')
Wide T perm: (Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F')
6 moves cancelled.

I know it's not <Rw,R,U>, but I thought it was worth sharing anyway


----------



## cubizh (Dec 31, 2013)

Algs for the other O perm (clockwise)
Seem pretty terrible but it's short I suppose.





Rw' U Rw U R' Rw U' Rw' U R' U' R' U' R2 U Rw' U' R' Rw U R Rw U R' Rw' 

(UPDATED: Jan 3rd) 

R' Rw' U R Rw U R' Rw U' Rw' U R2 U' R' U' R' U Rw' U' R' Rw U Rw U Rw'


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 12, 2014)

Rw U Rw' R U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw' R U Rw U R' U' R'

I'm gonna start playing around with these again.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 18, 2014)

So which 1 edge flip and 3 egde flip parity you guys use?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So which 1 edge flip and 3 egde flip parity you guys use?



For 1-flip, I always solve OLL at the same time, which usually involves the use of the double parity alg (r2 B2 r' U2 r' etc.).

For 3-flip, I usually do B' R' setup to my regular OLL parity alg (r2 B2 U2 l U2 etc.)


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So which 1 edge flip and 3 egde flip parity you guys use?



I use Lucas parity (r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r') for both cases. Although, I used to use this: (Rw' U' Rw' U2') (Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw U2) (r U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2') (Rw' U' Rw'). I have a vid of me executing this, which is the 5th reply to this thread.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Although, I used to use this: (Rw' U' Rw' U2') (Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw U2) (r U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2') (Rw' U' Rw'). I have a vid of me executing this, which is the 5th reply to this thread.



Curious, why did you stop using this?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

I started to prefer using Lucas at one point and then I just forgot about it. I will switch back now though...I can execute it more consistently on my Aosu than when I used my SS.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 18, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> For 1-flip, I always solve OLL at the same time, which usually involves the use of the double parity alg (r2 B2 r' U2 r' etc.).
> 
> For 3-flip, I usually do B' R' setup to my regular OLL parity alg (r2 B2 U2 l U2 etc.)


What is your regular Oll alg? You use only one oll alg for solving oll? I use 2LOLL to solve OLL. Am I doing something wrong?





scottishcuber said:


> I started to prefer using Lucas at one point and then I just forgot about it. I will switch back now though...I can execute it more consistently on my Aosu than when I used my SS.



So you are back to using this alg: (Rw' U' Rw' U2') (Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw U2) (r U2 Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2') (Rw' U' Rw') ?

And also should I learn normal alg or pure alg?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Apr 18, 2014)

I find this algorithm a few years back, but for some reason I forgot about it, and I didn't put it in the wiki because I thought it was too long (should I add it?).

*Pure Form (1):*
Rw U2 Rw2 U L U r U' L' U2 L U r' U' L' U Rw' U2 r U2 Rw' U2 Rw' = [Rw U2 Rw2: [U': [U2, L U r U' L']] [Rw' U2: r] ] (29,23)
*
Non-Pure Form* (affects LL just as LucasParity does)
Rw U2 Rw2 U L U Rw U' L' U2 L U Rw' U' L' U Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'

*Pure Form (2)*
The L turns can all be inverted to have another pure form (the algs "cousin")(but all single slice turns cannot be converted to wide):
Rw U2 Rw2 U L' U r U' L U2 L' U r' U' L U Rw' U2 r U2 Rw' U2 Rw'

What do you guys think?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> What is your regular Oll alg? You use only one oll alg for solving oll? I use 2LOLL to solve OLL. Am I doing something wrong?



I think you are misinterpreting my post. If you have parity with 1 flipped edge, there are, I believe, 27 different OLL cases you can have. I can solve any of them in one look. The algs I use for those 27 different cases are generally of the form [a few outer-layer turns -> double parity alg -> a few more outer-layer turns], where double parity alg = r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 B2. (note: lowercase letters = wide turns)

A couple examples are:
B2 R2 (double parity alg) U2 R2 B2
R' (double parity alg) R U R' U R

If instead of 1 flipped edge you have 3 flipped edges, there are, again, 27 different OLL cases you can have. However, unlike the 1-flip cases, I don't know separate setups/algs to solve all of the 3-flip cases in one look. So for these cases I have to do two steps.
1. AUF so that the one good edge is at UR, and then do B' R' (r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r U2 l' B2 r2) R B to solve parity (orienting all the edges). The alg in parentheses is my normal OLL parity alg, and the setup makes it so that 3 edges get flipped instead of just one.
2. Solve the remaining OLL (often using COLL)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 18, 2014)

cmowla said:


> I find this algorithm a few years back, but for some reason I forgot about it, and I didn't put it in the wiki because I thought it was too long (should I add it?).
> 
> *Pure Form (1):*
> Rw U2 Rw2 U L U r U' L' U2 L U r' U' L' U Rw' U2 r U2 Rw' U2 Rw' = [Rw U2 Rw2: [U': [U2, L U r U' L']] [Rw' U2: r] ] (29,23)
> ...


Adding them to the wiki should be helpful. I like the pure alg 



uberCuber said:


> I think you are misinterpreting my post. If you have parity with 1 flipped edge, there are, I believe, 27 different OLL cases you can have. I can solve any of them in one look. The algs I use for those 27 different cases are generally of the form [a few outer-layer turns -> double parity alg -> a few more outer-layer turns], where double parity alg = r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 B2. (note: lowercase letters = wide turns)
> 
> A couple examples are:
> B2 R2 (double parity alg) U2 R2 B2
> ...


Can you get me where to learn these 27+27 algs? and sorry I misinterpreted them


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Can you get me where to learn these 27+27 algs? and sorry I misinterpreted them



Assuming this attachment thing works, here are the 1-flip cases: View attachment 4x4 parityOLL 1-flip.doc

The 3-flip cases I don't have anything for. (if I did, I'd probably know and use them by now )


Looking back at that file, apparently there is actually one case that I don't have anything for. I haven't seen it in any solves recently, so I guess I forgot about it. Anyone have anything interesting to do with that case?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 18, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Assuming this attachment thing works, here are the 1-flip cases: View attachment 3946
> 
> The 3-flip cases I don't have anything for. (if I did, I'd probably know and use them by now )
> 
> ...


Thanks You for that uber! It was silly of me to ask that in first place  .Just a quick question. The DP in the alg is pure alg or normal alg? (I am guessing pure alg)


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Thanks You for that uber! It was silly of me to ask that in first place  .Just a quick question. The DP in the alg is pure alg or normal alg? (I am guessing pure alg)



DP is r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 B2, with lowercase letters = wide turns (not slice turns). In other words, not pure.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> DP is r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 B2, with lowercase letters = wide turns (not slice turns). In other words, not pure.



Side note: Have you tried the mirror (with a y2)?

[r2 F2 r U2 r U2 x U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 x']

It's much nicer doing R' F' R [DP]* U2 R' F R than L' B' L [DP] U2 L' B L

Edited.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I started to prefer using Lucas at one point and then I just forgot about it. I will switch back now though...I can execute it more consistently on my Aosu than when I used my SS.



I use both, obviously 3flip when I have to flip 3 edges and lucas when flipping just a single edge.


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> r2 F2 r U2 r U2 x U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 *U2* x'


This alg is awesome. I still can't see permutation parity before OLL, so I won't use it as a double parity alg, but I'll definitely change to this for OLL parity. Thanks!


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Side note: Have you tried the mirror (with a y2)?
> 
> [r2 F2 r U2 r U2 x U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 x']
> 
> It's much nicer doing R' F' R [DP]* U2 R' F R than L' B' L [DP] U2 L' B L



Hmm. In the future it would be nice to use this for the cases that currently have uncomfortable setups. There are some cases where I specifically like using the B2 alg over this one. But I probably won't switch anytime soon because I don't feel like relearning recognition/setups for a bunch of cases. In particular I don't want to have it right now so that some cases require putting the bad edge in back and others require putting the bad edge on front.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 18, 2014)

I use qtparity as my main as it's pure and completely 2-gen and 3-flip (same as sameers) i started to use once rob posted it a while back

qtparity: Rw' U2 Rw U' Rw' U Rw U' Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U' Rw2' U Rw U' Rw U' Rw' U2


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh yh and I always use qtparity for a pure flip. I suppose for you Callum you can always have a one-look OLL.

@TDM I can't see any pll parity either at the OLL stage, but I called it double parity because uber did. Also I think that it is usually referred to as the double parity alg anyway


----------



## CHJ (Apr 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Oh yh and I always use qtparity for a pure flip. I suppose for you Callum you can always have a one-look OLL.
> 
> @TDM I can't see any pll parity either at the OLL stage, but I called it double parity because uber did. Also I think that it is usually referred to as the double parity alg anyway



likewise, if i can force an OLL skip after parity of which i know of ways how then i will use lucas (only recent, i used beginner parity for a long time)


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> (Rw' R2 U' R' U R' Rw U' R U2' R' U' R' Rw U R Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U') (Rw U Rw' F')
> 
> Breakdown:
> 3 wing cycle: (Rw' R2 U' R' U R' Rw U' R U R')
> ...


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


>



How fast can you do T perm + parity? and would you use this in a solve? I'm thinking about learning some of these but they look kinda long


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 21, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> How fast can you do T perm + parity? and would you use this in a solve? I'm thinking about learning some of these but they look kinda long



@anyone: Can you do T perm + PLL parity faster than this? I'm just wondering if it's any better. It's faster in my case but I wonder about the faster cubers


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I did (R U R' F' U') PLL parity (U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') in about 2.8x without many tries. My cube is inexplicably slow so I could probably do this much faster on a good cube. Also, the one in the vid is not consistent for me (mostly because my cube is crap). I'll use Rob's alg for now because it's fun to have weird finishes.


----------

